# New Grinder upgrade from Elektra MSC to ???



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I managed to get myself an Elektra Semi Automatica and an Elecktra MSC Grinder package on eBay a couple of years ago. Really happy with the machine, but the grinder is a bit of a nuisance for a number of reasons.

There is quite the mess created with retained grinds and static seems to be an issue. Also, the grind chute gets clogged regularly and grind retention seems to be a real issue on these grinders (for me anyway).

I would like to upgrade to a non doser grinder to try and limit the general mess created by the Elektra grinder as well as upgrade to something better. Im relatively new to the coffee machine/grinder world so would appreciate any advice anyone may have.

I have been reading up on different threads and checking prices (approx budget for new grinder would be £600-£800) and the Compak E5 and the Eureka 65e have both caught my eye. The Compak E8 also seems to get good reviews but might be a little out of my price range.

I would appreciate any advice/direction where I should be looking at for an upgrade on my existing grinder. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

personally, for electric, I would go for the Eureka as I prefer their adjustment system

have you considered some hand grinders too?


----------

